# '91 Strong Fuel Odor



## waitonhim (Mar 26, 2004)

On bitter cold mornings this past winter after starting there was a very strong fuel odor present in the car until it warmed up. 109,000 miles, could the o-rings on the fuel injectors be bad?


----------



## ARSmotoRsports (Mar 23, 2004)

waitonhim said:


> On bitter cold mornings this past winter after starting there was a very strong fuel odor present in the car until it warmed up. 109,000 miles, could the o-rings on the fuel injectors be bad?



That's possible. It's happened on a few Nissans I've had... but it would smell like gas always. 

Another thing to look into is the fuel-filler stem that was recalled. There is a recall on your car that may not have been performed. Call Nissan of America at 1-800-go-nissan (I think, you may want ot double check that number) and give them your VIN to see if it's been done. If it hasn't, your car is probably eating itself as we speak. I've had two different Maximas that eventually destroyed themselves because of this recall that so many owners never knew about.


----------



## r1style (Dec 6, 2004)

*Strong fuel smell here too!*

I have the same problem! I've notice that it's only in the winter so I assume that it's because I turn on the heat. Yes, I went in for the recall and it still smells like fuel.

I've notice a leak right behind the rear driver wheel, and it was fuel! Every time I fill up the tank it would leak about a damn whole gallon of fuel while driving! It was a a bad rubber hose running from the top corner of the fuel tank to a steel tubing right along side the fuel refill tube. It's easily visible with the wheel removed. I gained a whole 30-40 miles per tank. With the rubber hose replaced it STILL SMELLS LIKE FUEL!

Any ideas guy?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the common issue that you're seeing now is most likely the fuel injector hoses on the engine itself. when it gets cold outside, the rubber hoses get hard and tend to leak on the ends.

The fix for this is to remove the intake manifold, pull off the injector rails and replace the hoses. there's two pieces about 3" long, and a couple more that are about a foot long. replace the supply and return lines all the way to the hard lines attached to the fire wall. it takes about 6ft of hose and the stuff runs about $1 per foot. be sure to get high pressure fuel injection hose.
you'll also need upper and lower intake plenum gaskets (about $25), throttle body gasket ($5), fuel injector to manifold o-rings ($2.50ea x 6), and would be best to replace the vacuum hoses on the engine as well. ($5) you'll need about 10 ft of the small vacuum hose- unfortunately I don't remember the size. I'm sure you will break one or two while removing and replaceing the manifold. normal stuff.


here's the directions from a friend of mine on replacing the fuel injectors.. you will od the exact same procedure, except you don't need to remove the injectors form the rail unless you see leakage on them as well.

http://members.csinet.net/tisch/maxima/injectors.htm


----------

